# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  هل جرب منكم احد شركة التوصيات DSFX  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## pipsniper

شركة Direct Signal FX الماليزية

----------


## smart_hasan

نعم جربتهم قبل فترة وتوصياتهم وإشاراتهم ممتازة جداً لكن المشكلة التي كانت تواجهني هو التوقيت 
كانت أغلب التوصيات تأتي في بداية الفترة الأوروبية والتي هي الفترة التي أتواجد فيها في العمل 
وهذا الذي جعلني اسأل عن تنفيذ الصفقات عن طريق الجوال .. 
على كل حال ..ربما سأشترك معهم الشهر القادم وسأخبرك بالنتائج  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## smasem66

هل يمكن ان تعطينا فكره عن كيفيه الاشتراك معهم وما هي الرسوم للاشتراك وكيف يناولونك التوصيات عن طريق رسايب الجوال ام الايميل

----------


## smart_hasan

تشترك عن طريق الماستركارد Paypal أو حوالة بنكية لحسابهم ،، 
قيمة الاشتراك 30 دولار شهريا
التوصيات عن طريق رسائل الجوال 
في الحقيقة أفضل ما لديهم هو الدعم الفني ..يتواصلون مع عملائهم باستمرار  
لكن كما قلت سابقاً ..لن يستفيد من هذه الخدمة إلا الشخص المتفرغ  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## smasem66

شكرا لردك الكريم 
هل توصياتهم دخول وخروج سريع في خلال زمن ليس طويل بين الدخول والخروج 
ام يعتمدون توصيات متوسطه المدى التي تأخذ يوم كامل او ربما عدة ايام وقد تصل لاسبوع ام توصيات طويله المدى من ايام لاسابيع

----------


## smart_hasan

توصياتهم مدتها يوم واحد ،، لا أذكر أنه كانت هناك توصية لأكثر من يوم 
على كل حال ،، الموقع فيه جميع التفاصيل واذا احتجت لأي معلومة أخرى أنا حاضر 
هل أنت متفرغ للسوق أخي سماسم ؟

----------


## smasem66

لست متفرغ تماما  
لكني اعمل  بعمل مكتبي يمكنني وضع الاوامر ومتابعتها من العمل

----------


## smart_hasan

بالعادة تكون أوامرهم معلقة ، يعني يضعون الأمر على اعتبار كسر دعم أو مقاومة
وهذا يعطيك بعض الوقت لتنفيذ الأمر .. 
بما أنه باستطاعتك تنفيذ الأوامر ..إن شاء الله تستفيد منهم

----------


## pipsniper

المشكلة تكمن في الاتي:
انا بالفعل جربت معهم ولكن وجدت على النتيجة على حسب المثل المصري( الي جاي على قد الى رايح) يعني تكسب 50 تخسر 60 تكسب 100 تخسر 80 وهلم جرا حتى وجدت نفسي اخر الشهر كسبان كلام فاضي
المهم شكيت فيهم وشعرت انهم غير محترفين وان كل تلك النتائج السابقة غش وتدليس(النتائج المعلنة) المهم تواصلت معهم و هم مسلمين على فكرة وكلهم زوق وأدب صراحة قالوا لي ان السوق في الشهر كان معقد جدا وغير واضح وانا اتعصبت عليهم فعلا قلت لهم من 2009 ونتائجكم فوق 700 دولار الى ما تحت 2000 لمادا اول ما اشتركت معاكم اصبح السوق معقد؟؟؟
وقلت سأعرف لو ما كانوا نصابين او لا من نتائجهم المعلنة وبالفعل اوقفت الاشتراك وانتظرت وبالفعل الشهر الوحيد الي انا مشترك فيه كان نتيجته المعلنة صافي 12 دولار ربح وصدقوا في كلامهم لاني ايضا قارنت الاوامر على موبايلي مع ارشيف الاوامر على موقعهم
فانا لا اعرف كل كانت مجاملة منهم؟ حتى يثبتوا انهم غير نصابين؟ ان يضعوا النتيجة الحقيقة لهدا الشهر؟ لدا كنت اسال احد منكم هل نتائجهم حقيقة؟؟؟ الغريب انه الشهر التالي حققوا فوق 1500 دولار هههههههههههههه هل انا نحس؟؟؟

----------


## smart_hasan

> المشكلة تكمن في الاتي:
> انا بالفعل جربت معهم ولكن وجدت على النتيجة على حسب المثل المصري( الي جاي على قد الى رايح) يعني تكسب 50 تخسر 60 تكسب 100 تخسر 80 وهلم جرا حتى وجدت نفسي اخر الشهر كسبان كلام فاضي
> المهم شكيت فيهم وشعرت انهم غير محترفين وان كل تلك النتائج السابقة غش وتدليس(النتائج المعلنة) المهم تواصلت معهم و هم مسلمين على فكرة وكلهم زوق وأدب صراحة قالوا لي ان السوق في الشهر كان معقد جدا وغير واضح وانا اتعصبت عليهم فعلا قلت لهم من 2009 ونتائجكم فوق 700 دولار الى ما تحت 2000 لمادا اول ما اشتركت معاكم اصبح السوق معقد؟؟؟
> وقلت سأعرف لو ما كانوا نصابين او لا من نتائجهم المعلنة وبالفعل اوقفت الاشتراك وانتظرت وبالفعل الشهر الوحيد الي انا مشترك فيه كان نتيجته المعلنة صافي 12 دولار ربح وصدقوا في كلامهم لاني ايضا قارنت الاوامر على موبايلي مع ارشيف الاوامر على موقعهم
> فانا لا اعرف كل كانت مجاملة منهم؟ حتى يثبتوا انهم غير نصابين؟ ان يضعوا النتيجة الحقيقة لهدا الشهر؟ لدا كنت اسال احد منكم هل نتائجهم حقيقة؟؟؟ الغريب انه الشهر التالي حققوا فوق 1500 دولار هههههههههههههه هل انا نحس؟؟؟

 هههههههه الله يسعدك 
أنا اشتركت معهم عام 2009 لشهرين اكتوبر وديسمبر وكانت النتائج صحيحة 
لكن هل أنت مستعد أنك تلتزم بالهدفين أو تكتفي بالهدف الأول ؟ 
أقصد هم يفضلون أنك تبقى في الصفقة حتى الهدف الثاني وبمجرد تحقيق الهدف الأول تضع وقف الخسارة على نقطة الدخول ..بهذا ستحقق معهم ربح أكبر 
لكن أنا شخصياً كنت أكتفي بالهدف الأول بسبب أني بالكاد وجدت الوقت حتى أضع الأمر الأول ولا أستطيع متابعة الصفقة إلى الأخير 
أنا سأشترك معهم الشهر القادم وإن شاء الله خير .. 
ولا أظنهم سيجاملونك وحدك حتى يكسبونك ويخسرون آخرين بنتيجة مثل هذه ولكن فعلاً أحياناً السوق يرفض رفضاً قاطعاً أن يعطيك مئة نقطة فقط الشهر

----------


## pipsniper

انا فعلا متفرغ تماما وأقدر احط الستوب على الدخول علشان الهدف الثاني . وهل النتائج مبنية على الهدف الثاني ايضا؟ 
هل فيه ميزة كبيرة تستحق بين الباقة الاولى والثانية؟

----------


## VGN

اي موقع او تجاره في العالم يلزم منك تجربتها ما لايقل عن 3 اشهر حتى تستطيع ان تحكم على الجدوى من عدمها 
نرجوا من يشترك أن يخبرنا بالنتائج ودقتها وهل عند وصول السعر للهدف الاول يرسلون لك تقريب الاستوب لنطقة الدخول من خلال رسالة sms  
نتائجهم (( إن كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانوا صااااااااااااااااااااااااادقين )) خرافيه . 
اتمنى مشاركات من اشخاص آخرين وتجاربهم مع مثل هالموقع

----------


## smart_hasan

يا شباب ..الباقة الأولى يعطونك الدخول والهدف الأول والثاني والستوب ،، والباقي عليك ..أنت تدير الصفقة 
لكن الباقة الثانية ..حسب ما قالوا لي إنك تقدر تكون معهم أون لاين على مسنجر ياهو ويقولون لك إذا الصفقة عكست السعر وتغلقها قبل ما تتحول إلى خسارة ..يعني يتابعون معك الصفقة اون لاين 
لكن أنا أشوف إنها ما تسوى مئة دولار ،، يعني بالعادة التوصية توصل للهدف بدون أي مشكلة

----------


## smasem66

طب ايه رأيك يا شباب بالتوصيات من  الموقع الشهير  الذي يجمع كبار فوركساوية العالم والموصيين مع بعضهم من خلال ربط الحسابات 
الموقوع مشهور ومعروف اسمه زولو تريد  Zulu Trade  يا ريت لو حد جربه يقولنا عن تجربته

----------


## فوركس القصيم

يا شباب انا جربت اشترك معهم على بطاقتي الفيزا ولكن للأسف صارت مشكلة وسحبو مني دولار واحد للتأكيد من صحة البطاقة وللحين ما قبلو اشتراكي .. 
وش افظل طريقة للإشتراك معهم ..

----------


## فوركس القصيم

> توصياتهم مدتها يوم واحد ،، لا أذكر أنه كانت هناك توصية لأكثر من يوم 
> على كل حال ،، الموقع فيه جميع التفاصيل واذا احتجت لأي معلومة أخرى أنا حاضر 
> هل أنت متفرغ للسوق أخي سماسم ؟

 
رايك اخوي الباقة العادية ام باقة الي فيها متابعه على ماسنجر الياهو للشركة ..  
ويا ليت تفاصيل اككثر عن الشركة اذا تكرمت

----------


## فوركس القصيم

> يا شباب ..الباقة الأولى يعطونك الدخول والهدف الأول والثاني والستوب ،، والباقي عليك ..أنت تدير الصفقة 
> لكن الباقة الثانية ..حسب ما قالوا لي إنك تقدر تكون معهم أون لاين على مسنجر ياهو ويقولون لك إذا الصفقة عكست السعر وتغلقها قبل ما تتحول إلى خسارة ..يعني يتابعون معك الصفقة اون لاين 
> لكن أنا أشوف إنها ما تسوى مئة دولار ،، يعني بالعادة التوصية توصل للهدف بدون أي مشكلة

  
اهلين اخخي للأسف ما اقدر ارد على رسالتك لاني لم اتجاوز 50 رد حتى الان  :Frown:   
عموما تمت اضافتك

----------


## mehdicool

السلام عليكم
اريد ممن جرب هذه الشركة يؤكد لنا انو نتائجهم فعلا بين 1000-2000 نقطة شهريا او يطلعنا كم نقطة ربح منهم لما اشترك معاهم ؟
كم توصية في اليوم ؟ كم توصية تضر الستوب ؟ 
مشكور مقدما

----------


## mehdicool

نسيت شيئا ما هو توقيت توصياتهم ؟

----------


## alhumaly

شكرا لصاحب الموضوع 
اشتركت معهم هذا اليوم واول توصية من الشركة بهذه الساعة وصلت واتمنى ان تكون ناجحة 
وفقكم الله

----------


## alhumaly

اليوم الرابع ولم تصلني اي توصية بعد تلك الاولى والتي كانت مدمرة بقوة 
فقط واحدة بعد الاشتراك 
والان لم يصلني اي شيئ فتركتهم ولله الحمد  واما بالنسبة لقيمة الاشتراك فالى ذمتهم 
اتمنى عدم التهور بالاشتراك معهم 
وسافيدكم حال وصلتني رسائل منهم واوضح ذلك 
وفقكم الله

----------


## كريم85

لا يمكن الحكم علي شركة توصيات من خلال توصية واحدة او عدة توصيات...يجب متابعة توصياتهم لعدة شهور و يمكن تطبيق التوصيات علي ديمو حتي تطمئن للنتائج قبل تطبيقها علي حساب حقيقي

----------


## alhumaly

وصلتني بالامس توصية الساعة الثالثة فجرا وتفعلت وقبل قليل نجحت وكانت رائعة للأمانة 
والان وصلتني توصية اخرى وتفعلت ايضا وسأوافيكم بالنتائج 
طبعا على حساب حقيقي 
بالاضافة الى تداولي الخاص ولله الحمد ولاكن من اجل التجربة

----------


## كريم85

ما هو رابط الموقع؟ جربت اكتب DSFX علي جوجل و لم اصل للموقع

----------


## msasb

directsignalfx 
بس اللي ما عجبني في نظامهم انك تعتمد على نفسك 
بمعنى ما عندهم متابعه للتوصية 
والتوصية بها هدفين 
ويحتاج لها متابعه لما يتحقق الهدف الاول متى تحرك الاستوب لوز وغيره أمور معقدة 
ما اعتقد مناسب لمن يرغب الاشتراك بالتوصيات وهو غير متفرغ لمتابعه الصفقات 
تحياتي

----------

